# Marvel Avengers Endgame: Schon auf Platz 2 der erfolgreichsten Filme, vor Titantic und hinter Avatar



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Marvel Avengers Endgame: Schon auf Platz 2 der erfolgreichsten Filme, vor Titantic und hinter Avatar*

						Avengers: Endgame der Marvel Studios setzt auch in der zweiten Woche neue Höchstmarken für die Ewigkeit. Nach nur elf Tagen steht das jüngste Marvel-MCU-Abenteuer bei 2,189 Mrd. US-Dollar Umsatz weltweit und hat damit Avatar, den bisherigen Rekordhalter für das Erreichen der 2-Milliarden-Schallmauer, deutlich geschlagen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Marvel Avengers Endgame: Schon auf Platz 2 der erfolgreichsten Filme, vor Titantic und hinter Avatar*


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. Mai 2019)

Ich wüsste gerne mal wie das Inflationsbereinigt aussähe.


----------



## ForeShadow (6. Mai 2019)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gerne mal wie das Inflationsbereinigt aussähe.



Inflationsbereinigt soll angeblich der Film "Vom Winde verweht" der erfolgreichste Kino Film sein!


----------



## CastorTolagi (6. Mai 2019)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gerne mal wie das Inflationsbereinigt aussähe.



_Vom Winde verweht_ erschien 1939.
Damals kostete ein Ticket durchschnittlich 0,23$
Heute 2019 kostet ein Ticket durchschnittlich 9,01$ also 39x so viel wie damals.

Der Film spielte weltweit 400m $ ein.
Multipliziere das mit 39 und du weißt was der Film bereinigt eingespielt hat.


----------



## Banana-OG (6. Mai 2019)

Man braucht gar nicht erst anfangen zu spekulieren, ob End Game Avatar vom Thron stößt. Avatar 2 wird sowieso ALLES toppen!


----------



## Conqi (6. Mai 2019)

CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Der Film spielte weltweit 400m $ ein.
> Multipliziere das mit 39 und du weißt was der Film bereinigt eingespielt hat.



Wikipedia sagt dazu "Seit seiner Uraufführung wurde er mehrfach erneut in die Kinos gebracht und ist mit einem inflationsbereinigten Einspielergebnis von rund 3,44 Milliarden US-Dollar (2014) das kommerziell erfolgreichste Werkder Filmgeschichte." Ganz so einfach ist die Rechnung also nicht scheinbar.


----------



## sunburst1988 (6. Mai 2019)

Banana-OG schrieb:


> Man braucht gar nicht erst anfangen zu spekulieren, ob End Game Avatar vom Thron stößt. Avatar 2 wird sowieso ALLES toppen!



Avatar hat nur von der damals neuen 3D-Technik profitiert. Der Film an sich war nur optisch gut gemacht. Die Story war eher eine Weltraumversion der Schlümpfe gekreuzt mit Pocahontas.

Es würde mich schwer wundern, wenn Avatar 2 auch nur ansatzweise so erfolgreich wird...


----------



## JonnyWho (6. Mai 2019)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Avatar hat nur von der damals neuen 3D-Technik profitiert. Der Film an sich war nur optisch gut gemacht. Die Story war eher eine Weltraumversion der Schlümpfe gekreuzt mit Pocahontas.
> 
> Es würde mich schwer wundern, wenn Avatar 2 auch nur ansatzweise so erfolgreich wird...



Eigene Meinung und so, sehen sehr viele Menschen komplett anders. Insofern nutzloser Kommentar diesbezüglich.


----------



## Bluebird (6. Mai 2019)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Avatar hat nur von der damals neuen 3D-Technik profitiert. Der Film an sich war nur optisch gut gemacht. Die Story war eher eine Weltraumversion der Schlümpfe gekreuzt mit Pocahontas.
> 
> Es würde mich schwer wundern, wenn Avatar 2 auch nur ansatzweise so erfolgreich wird...



Man kann  ueber Cameron viel sagen aber gerade Story und  Charaktere kann er ! also das ganze  nur  auf 3d runter zu brechen ist schon frech 
und selbst wenn damals gabs ne menge 3d Kram der zum grossteil total abgekackt ist , was haben die alle Falsch gemacht ?


----------



## User-22949 (6. Mai 2019)

Ich bin raus bei diesen Filmen. Effektgeballer bis nicht mehr geht in gerenderten, unwirklichen Welten. Vielen scheint es zu gefallen. Mir macht es keinen Spaß mehr. Thor 3 habe ich noch durchgehalten bis zum Ende, weil noch gute Charaktere und irgendwie witzig. Aber bei Aquaman bin ich nach einer Stunde raus. 
Vielleicht gucke ich mir Endgame irgendwann auf Bluray für 5€ auf dem Grabbeltisch an.


----------



## Firefox83 (6. Mai 2019)

gibt es von den Avengers Helden bzw. den Marvel Helden irgend wie eine Filmübersicht aller Filme die im Zusammenhang mit den Avengers stehen oder kann man blind mit Avengers 1 starten?

das Ganze ist so unübersichtlich wie X-Men, da blicke ich auch nicht durch welcher Film wann kommt und wie die Zusammenhänge sind. 

diese Heldenfilme sprechen mich leider nicht wirklich an.

edit: Wikipedia weiss alles!!!  Marvel Cinematic Universe – Wikipedia


----------



## ich558 (6. Mai 2019)

User-22949 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus bei diesen Filmen. Effektgeballer bis nicht mehr geht in gerenderten, unwirklichen Welten. Vielen scheint es zu gefallen. Mir macht es keinen Spaß mehr. Thor 3 habe ich noch durchgehalten bis zum Ende, weil noch gute Charaktere und irgendwie witzig. Aber bei Aquaman bin ich nach einer Stunde raus.
> Vielleicht gucke ich mir Endgame irgendwann auf Bluray für 5€ auf dem Grabbeltisch an.



du kannst DC nicht mit Marvel vergleichen. Die übertreiben was CGI betrifft ziemlich bei schlechterer Optik.


----------



## simosh (6. Mai 2019)

Wenn es schon nicht mehr darum geht, das ein Film hohe Einspielergebnisse hat, sondern das er auf einer "wer hat den längsten" Liste möglichst hoch krabbelt... Alles klar 



JonnyWho schrieb:


> Eigene Meinung und so, sehen sehr viele Menschen komplett anders. Insofern nutzloser Kommentar diesbezüglich.



Jetzt liest bitte noch 3x deine Antwort auf sunburst's Beitrag, fasst dich an deine Nase und überlegst nochmal ganz scharf was du eigentlich geschrieben hast. Vielleicht kommst du drauf.


----------



## thrustno1 (6. Mai 2019)

Absolut Traurig, es handelt sich hier im Generischen Superhelden Schrott........



Bluebird schrieb:


> Man kann  ueber Cameron viel sagen aber gerade Story und  Charaktere kann er !



Story ? lol ? Avatar ist Standard Kost, absolut generisch, 

Terminator ? ja ohne Arnie wäre das nix, dazu kommt das die Film Story genau ein mal Funktioniert.

ne lass mal.....


----------



## sunburst1988 (6. Mai 2019)

Bluebird schrieb:


> Man kann  ueber Cameron viel sagen aber gerade Story und  Charaktere kann er ! also das ganze  nur  auf 3d runter zu brechen ist schon frech
> und selbst wenn damals gabs ne menge 3d Kram der zum grossteil total abgekackt ist , was haben die alle Falsch gemacht ?



Ok ich korrigiere: Der Film an sich war nur optisch herausragend gemacht.

Die Story war schon in Ordnung und ich will auch nicht sagen, dass der Film schlecht war.
Er war aber sicherlich nicht so herausragend gut, dass er nur dadurch DER erfolgreichste Film aller Zeiten ist.


----------



## CiD (6. Mai 2019)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> gibt es von den Avengers Helden bzw. den Marvel Helden irgend wie eine Filmübersicht aller Filme die im Zusammenhang mit den Avengers stehen oder kann man blind mit Avengers 1 starten?


Ich bin da auch keine Experte was das angeht aber mit Avanger 1 würde ich nicht anfangen, da solltest du schon etwas früher loslegen...mindestens bei Iron Man 1 (2008). Ab und an werden in Marvels Avenger auch mal Events aus den einzelnen Heldenteilen angesprochen. Schau einfach mal welche Charaktere bei Endgame mitwirken und such dir die Filme zu den Einzelnen Helden raus. Guardians of the Galaxy spielt da auch eine Rolle. Folge dann einfach Chronologisch nach Jahreszahlen den Filmen bis zum Endgame.

Meine Empfehlung:

1. Captain America: The First Avenger (2011)
2. Captain Marvel (2019)
3. Iron Man 1 (2008)
4. Iron Man 2 (2010)
5. Der unglaubliche Hulk (2008)
6. Thor (2011) 
7. Marvel’s The Avengers (2012)
8. Iron Man 3 (2013)
9. Thor 2 – The Dark Kingdom (2013)
10. Captain America 2: The Return of the First Avenger (2014)
11. Guardians of the Galaxy (2014)
12. Marvel's The Avengers 2: Age of Ultron (2015)
13. Ant-Man (2015)
14. The First Avenger: Civil War (2016)
15. Doctor Strange (2016)
16. Guardians of the Galaxy 2 (2017)
17. Spider-Man: Homecoming (2017)
18. Thor 3: Tag der Entscheidung (2017)
19. Black Panther (2018)
20. Avengers 3: Infinity War (2018)
21. Ant-Man and the Wasp (2018)
22. Avengers 4: Endgame (2019)

Gibts ein bissel was zu gucken aber so sollte die Chronologie passen.


----------



## Herb_G (6. Mai 2019)

thrustno1 schrieb:


> Story ? lol ? Avatar ist Standard Kost, absolut generisch,
> 
> Terminator ? ja ohne Arnie wäre das nix, dazu kommt das die Film Story genau ein mal Funktioniert.
> 
> ne lass mal.....



Da gab es irgendwo damals eine Rezension die Avatar grob folgendermaßen zusammengefasst hat:
"Avatar zeigt, dass die Amis auch 2154 noch totale Vollidioten sind."

Das fand ich durchaus treffend. Die Story war echt mäh und vorhersagbar, die 3D-Effekte im Kino dagegen waren beeindruckend.


----------



## Firefox83 (6. Mai 2019)

CiD schrieb:


> Ich bin da auch keine Experte was das angeht aber mit Avanger 1 würde ich nicht anfangen, da solltest du schon etwas früher loslegen...mindestens bei Iron Man 1 (2008). Ab und an werden in Marvels Avenger auch mal Events aus den einzelnen Heldenteilen angesprochen. Schau einfach mal welche Charaktere bei Endgame mitwirken und such dir die Filme zu den Einzelnen Helden raus. Guardians of the Galaxy spielt da auch eine Rolle. Folge dann einfach Chronologisch nach Jahreszahlen den Filmen bis zum Endgame.
> 
> Meine Empfehlung:
> 
> ...



Danke für die Auflistung 

ich warte mal ab bis Disney seine Streaming-Plattform aufschaltet und hoffe, dass die Filme dort für wenig Geld zu sehen sind.


----------



## Modoka (6. Mai 2019)

War trotz dem einspielergebniss der enttäuschendste der ganzen mcu reihe


----------



## Razilein (6. Mai 2019)

thrustno1 schrieb:


> Absolut Traurig, es handelt sich hier im Generischen Superhelden Schrott........



Sorry aber das ist Bulls... 

Seit 2008 hat man mit 22 Filmen auf genau dieses 2-teilige Finale hingearbeitet. Und bisher gab es nichts, was annähernd vergleichbar wäre!

Fand Endgame wirklich genial und schaue ihn mir vielleicht ein 2tes mal an!


----------



## Torsley (6. Mai 2019)

Modoka schrieb:


> War trotz dem einspielergebniss der enttäuschendste der ganzen mcu reihe



so gehen die meinungen aus einander. alle in meinem umkreis die den aktuellen avengers gesehen haben waren mehr als begeistert. mich mit eingeschlossen.


----------



## CiD (6. Mai 2019)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> Danke für die Auflistung


Gerne, hab die Liste aber noch mal verändert.


----------



## Razilein (6. Mai 2019)

Firefox83 schrieb:


> gibt es von den Avengers Helden bzw. den Marvel Helden irgend wie eine Filmübersicht aller Filme die im Zusammenhang mit den Avengers stehen oder kann man blind mit Avengers 1 starten?



Ich empfehle dir wirklich, zeitlich ganz am Anfang anzufangen. Also bei Captain America: The First Avenger

Hab das ganze MCU Ende 2017/Anfang 2018 nochmal Film für Film durchgeschaut und bin kurz vor Infinity War fertig geworden  

Wenn du irgendwie die Zeit findest, wirst du nicht enttäuscht sein von den ganzen Story-Verstrickungen!


----------



## Modoka (6. Mai 2019)

Torsley schrieb:


> so gehen die meinungen aus einander. alle in meinem umkreis die den aktuellen avengers gesehen haben waren mehr als begeistert. mich mit eingeschlossen.



 ja da hast du wohl recht, bei mir/uns verhält es sich genau anders herum! ^^


----------



## thrustno1 (6. Mai 2019)

Razilein schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist Bulls...
> 
> Seit 2008 hat man mit 22 Filmen auf genau dieses 2-teilige Finale hingearbeitet. Und bisher gab es nichts, was annähernd vergleichbar wäre!
> 
> Fand Endgame wirklich genial und schaue ihn mir vielleicht ein 2tes mal an!



der Schrott ist doch gerade so generisch das man am ende des Tages einfach alles in den mixer gibt.

Wollten wir mal alle hoffen das "Endgame" wirklich das ende dieser Filmischen Schrottes ist.


----------



## ich558 (6. Mai 2019)

thrustno1 schrieb:


> der Schrott ist doch gerade so generisch das man am ende des Tages einfach alles in den mixer gibt.
> 
> Wollten wir mal alle hoffen das "Endgame" wirklich das ende dieser Filmischen Schrottes ist.



Du hast also alle Filme von diesem Schrott gesehen?


----------



## OField (6. Mai 2019)

Meine Güte, Kindas, Schlagt euch die Köpfe ein, aber am Ende des Tages heißt es: Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## mrpendulum (6. Mai 2019)

User-22949 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus bei diesen Filmen. Effektgeballer bis nicht mehr geht in gerenderten, unwirklichen Welten. Vielen scheint es zu gefallen. Mir macht es keinen Spaß mehr. Thor 3 habe ich noch durchgehalten bis zum Ende, weil noch gute Charaktere und irgendwie witzig. Aber bei Aquaman bin ich nach einer Stunde raus.
> Vielleicht gucke ich mir Endgame irgendwann auf Bluray für 5€ auf dem Grabbeltisch an.



Weil ja auch Aquaman viel mit Marvel zutun hat


----------



## CiD (6. Mai 2019)

ich558 schrieb:


> Du hast also alle Filme von diesem Schrott gesehen?


Don't feed the troll.


----------



## XeloGTX (6. Mai 2019)

Ich fand Endgame auch gut. Aber ich habe die letzten zwei Avengers Filme mit Freunden geguckt, die nie einen Film von Marvel davor gesehen hatten. Im Endeffekt hat das auch nicht soviel ausgemacht, wie ich davor dachte. Die beiden Filme sind auch ohne das Vorwissen gut zu sehen, laut der Meinung meiner "unwissenden" Begleiter zumindest. Am ende muss ich auch sagen, das weniger Story in den 3 Stunden steckte, als ich gehofft hatte.

Ich finde es schade, das Filme wie Alita - Battle Angle fast ignoriert werden, obwohl da gefühlt die bessere Story erzählt wird. Aber was soll man machen ...


----------



## AlexAwesome (6. Mai 2019)

thrustno1 schrieb:


> der Schrott ist doch gerade so generisch das man am ende des Tages einfach alles in den mixer gibt.
> 
> Wollten wir mal alle hoffen das "Endgame" wirklich das ende dieser Filmischen Schrottes ist.



Was schaust du denn für Filme? Bzw. was findest du denn richtig gut?

Nur weil dir etwas nicht gefällt musst du es ja nicht für andere so schlecht reden. Die Zahlen sprechen für sich. Fast jeder schaut und liebt die Marvel Filme. Es gibt sicher auch Leute, die das für Schrott halten was dir gefällt. 

Ich denke du hast einfach einen Geschmack stark abseits des Mainstreams und fühlst dich jetzt ausgegrenzt, da die ganze Welt darüber spricht. Aber vielleicht hast du auch einfach keinen Humor, der zu Marvel passt. 

Die emotionale Achterbahn, die Endgame ist, mit den ganzen Ups and Downs, Freude, Spaß, Spannung, Witz, Trauer und Wut, die in einem ausgelöst werden... also das schaffen nicht viele Filme bei mir. Und ich schaue auch alle Oscar Hollywood Dramen die nominiert werden.


----------



## BabaYaga (6. Mai 2019)

User-22949 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus bei diesen Filmen. Effektgeballer bis nicht mehr geht in gerenderten, unwirklichen Welten. Vielen scheint es zu gefallen. Mir macht es keinen Spaß mehr. Thor 3 habe ich noch durchgehalten bis zum Ende, weil noch gute Charaktere und irgendwie witzig. Aber bei Aquaman bin ich nach einer Stunde raus.
> Vielleicht gucke ich mir Endgame irgendwann auf Bluray für 5€ auf dem Grabbeltisch an.



Ich habe mir den Aquahorst letztens erst nach Endgame angesehen und hätte ihn auch fast abgedreht. Wollte aber wissen wie er ausgeht. Effekttechnisch ist der einfach sowas von miserabel, war wirklich entsetzt. Bei Endgame verhält sich das marveltypisch etwas anders, besseres CGI bekommst du aktuell im Kino nirgendwo zu sehen. Hatte sehr sehr viel Spaß mit dem Film. Bei Marvel hat bei mir damals nur Dr. Strange über die Stränge geschlagen, da war mir das Effektgewitter auch etwas zu viel....


----------



## ZeXes (6. Mai 2019)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt den MARVEL Filmen mittlerweile ziemlich überdrüßig.. denke ENDGAME war mein letzter MARVEL Film...


----------



## wtfNow (6. Mai 2019)

Avengers, spätestens als Captain America mit seinem super USA-Schild und der Ameisenmann auftauchten wurde es mir zu albern und jedes eh schon kleine Interesse verpuffte
Aber gut jeder wie er mag!
Warum schreibe ich das hier überhaupt???
Achja, ich werde leider seit Wochen von allen Seiten damit zugemüllt, ist ja fast so schlimm wie Fußball-WM.


----------



## thrustno1 (6. Mai 2019)

AlexAwesome schrieb:


> Was schaust du denn für Filme? Bzw. was findest du denn richtig gut?



Ich könnte heute Blind ein Ghibli Film raus suchen und mir wäre damit nicht langweilig, viele der Marvel filme sehe ich das erste mal und macht nach 30 minuten wieder aus.


----------



## BoMbY (6. Mai 2019)

Da scheinen aber viele Titanic-Fanboys hier unterwegs zu sein heute?


----------



## moritz777 (6. Mai 2019)

Und das selbe könnte ich jetzt auch über die von dir genannten Filme sagen...


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2019)

ZeXes schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt den MARVEL Filmen mittlerweile ziemlich überdrüßig.. denke ENDGAME war mein letzter MARVEL Film...


Ich freue mich auf "Guardians of the Galaxy 3" , "Dr. Strange 2" und "Black Panther 2". Und natürlich auf weitere Abenteuer von Captain Marvel .


----------



## LastManStanding (6. Mai 2019)

User-22949 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus bei diesen Filmen. Effektgeballer bis nicht mehr geht in gerenderten, unwirklichen Welten. Vielen scheint es zu gefallen. Mir macht es keinen Spaß mehr. Thor 3 habe ich noch durchgehalten bis zum Ende, weil noch gute Charaktere und irgendwie witzig. Aber bei Aquaman bin ich nach einer Stunde raus.
> Vielleicht gucke ich mir Endgame irgendwann auf Bluray für 5€ auf dem Grabbeltisch an.



Ich glaube kaum es sich das lohnt... hab den Film am 1.Mai gesehen... eine zumutung für alle Marvel Pioniere...! Rückblickend wären 5€ Eintrittspreis statt der 12.65€ schon eine Frechheit. (in 2D geschaut) 
Und daas nicht weil mir die Geschichte oder deren Ende nicht gefill sondern weil es als reines Schauspiel gesehen ein ganz Miserable Leistung war. Der Saal "war" voll in einem recht Großen Kino (über 14 Reihen a´ etwa 20-25 Sitzen) Überall wurde sich ab spätestens der hälfte nur noch unterhalten über irgendwas.. alles war interessanter als der Film. Unzählige Leute haben ab einem bestimmten Punkt nur noch auf dem Smartphone rum gedrückt. Richtung Ende ist es in Endtäuschung umgeschlagen. Etwa15 Leute haben Ziemlich Konsequent in Grüppchen den Saal verlassen.

Man Fragt sich wärend des ganzen Film eigentlich  wann es Endlich los geht. Nicht wegen fehlender Aktion sondern wegen der Flachen Story und der Umsetzung der Vorgegebenen Ausgangssituation. Die Gespielte Endtäuschung durch die Vorheriege Niederlage hat sich, auch vom Drehbuch vorgegeben durch den Ganzen Film gezogen und die Story verkümmern lassen.


----------



## TomatenKenny (6. Mai 2019)

Der Film hat gepasst bis zum Schluss! Alle Hauptactors wurden nochmal durchgenommen was  Emotionen und Tragikomödie angeht, vor allem bei Thor  und wer sich auf so etwas einlassen kann, wird nicht enttäuscht.   Es war einfach ein Fest für Augen und  Ohren. Und ich muss sagen, in 3D hat er wirklich was hergemacht, da ich eigentlich nicht so ein 3D fan bin.  Ein krönender Abschluss dieser Altheldenreihe!


----------



## Crackpipeboy (6. Mai 2019)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum es sich das lohnt... hab den Film am 1.Mai gesehen... eine zumutung für alle Marvel Pioniere...! Rückblickend wären 5€ Eintrittspreis statt der 12.65€ schon eine Frechheit. (in 2D geschaut)
> Und daas nicht weil mir die Geschichte oder deren Ende nicht gefill sondern weil es als reines Schauspiel gesehen ein ganz Miserable Leistung war. Der Saal "war" voll in einem recht Großen Kino (über 14 Reihen a´ etwa 20-25 Sitzen) Überall wurde sich ab spätestens der hälfte nur noch unterhalten über irgendwas.. alles war interessanter als der Film. Unzählige Leute haben ab einem bestimmten Punkt nur noch auf dem Smartphone rum gedrückt. Richtung Ende ist es in Endtäuschung umgeschlagen. Etwa15 Leute haben Ziemlich Konsequent in Grüppchen den Saal verlassen.
> 
> Man Fragt sich wärend des ganzen Film eigentlich  wann es Endlich los geht. Nicht wegen fehlender Aktion sondern wegen der Flachen Story und der Umsetzung der Vorgegebenen Ausgangssituation. Die Gespielte Endtäuschung durch die Vorheriege Niederlage hat sich, auch vom Drehbuch vorgegeben durch den Ganzen Film gezogen und die Story verkümmern lassen.



Ich glaube dir kein Wort sry, ich war in dem Film (Berliner Imax) und hier hat sich kein einziger so sehr mit sich selber beschäftigt wie du es beschreibst. Entweder lügst du, weil dir der Film einfach nicht gefällt oder übertreibst maßlos. Einziger Grund aus diesem Film zu gehen wäre das Ableben eines verwandten. Sry aber Zumutung ist rein dein unobjektiver Post. Dieser ist ohne jegliche Substanz noch angemessene Kritik.


----------



## -Kerby- (6. Mai 2019)

Natürlich wird Endgame einigen Kinobesuchern gerecht und gibt ihnen den gewünschten Abschluss mit der Avengers-Reihe und einigen Superhelden, aber mich hat er ehrlich gesagt sehr enttäuscht. Ich hatte einfach völlig andere Erwartungen und Vorstellungen, wie der Film ablaufen wird.



Spoiler



zB Thanos in Infinity War noch ein skrupelloser, aber scheinbar tiefsinniger Bösewicht, der subjektiv für ein höheres Ziel kämpft als nur die Vernichtung und Reinigung des Universums im Sinne der Lebewesendezimierung, der sogar überzeugend wirkte, aber in Endgame nur noch böse und gefühlt jede Tiefe verloren



PS: habe natürlich alle Filme des MCU angeschaut und bin weiterhin ein Fan der Reihe.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2019)

-Kerby- schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> zB Thanos in Infinity War noch ein skrupelloser, aber scheinbar tiefsinniger Bösewicht, der subjektiv für ein höheres Ziel kämpft als nur die Vernichtung und Reinigung des Universums im Sinne der Lebewesendezimierung, der sogar überzeugend wirkte, aber in Endgame nur noch böse und gefühlt jede Tiefe verloren





Spoiler



Also mich hat das nicht überrascht. Er wollte alles Leben tilgen was sich in irgendeiner Weise noch an ihn erinnern und demnach Probleme machen kann.


----------



## gangville (6. Mai 2019)

spielt keine rolle um avatar 2. gehört doch schon längst auch disney.


----------



## -Kerby- (6. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also mich hat das nicht überrascht. Er wollte alles Leben tilgen was sich in irgendeiner Weise noch an ihn erinnern und demnach Probleme machen kann.





Spoiler



Ja, das erscheint auch logisch, aber das scheint mir wiederum zu einfach oder zu plump, verglichen dazu, dass er mir gewissermassen weise erschien. Ich hätte mir einfach dazu mehr Tiefe gewünscht, i-eine Bedeutung die Thanos letztendlich vermitteln wollte oder sich überraschenderweise an den Comics orientieren und zeigen, dass dies Thanos nur für den Tod tat, da er sie liebte...


----------



## LastManStanding (6. Mai 2019)

Crackpipeboy schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir kein Wort sry, ich war in dem Film (Berliner Imax) und hier hat sich kein einziger so sehr mit sich selber beschäftigt wie du es beschreibst. Entweder lügst du, weil dir der Film einfach nicht gefällt oder übertreibst maßlos. Einziger Grund aus diesem Film zu gehen wäre das Ableben eines verwandten. Sry aber Zumutung ist rein dein unobjektiver Post. Dieser ist ohne jegliche Substanz noch angemessene Kritik.



Ganz einfach weil es nicht Deiner Meinung endspricht schlicht und ergreifend. Würdest du es absolut Neutral sehen weil du keine Ahnung von dem Film haben willst, oder anders herum du würdest dich abgeholt fühlen von jemanden der ehr Negativer Meinung ist, würdest du meinen Beitrag ganz anders bewerten. Meine Kritik ist persöhnlich-erlich unverblühmt und in diesem Fall Negativ. Deine Aussage ist Fanatisch blind, oder Patzig. what ever

Die Meinung Spiegelt übriegens ziemlich genau die Meinung einer Gruppe von Arbeitskollegen und Freunden wieder (in diesem Film nur 11 von ca 20 Leuten -inclusive mir) die Regelmäßig ins Kino geht jedesmal dann wenn ein neuer Marvel Film kommt. Seit zig Jahren, quasi eine only Marvel Kino-Gruppe. Ich besitze nahezu alle Marvel und DC-Comic "Filme" also werde ich das Genre wohl sehr präferieren oder? Und dennoch der Film ist überhypt.
Selbstverständlich spiegelt meine Kritik "Auch" und vor allen Dingen besonders Meine Meinung wieder. Und Trotzdem waren von den 11 Leuten an dem Abend. Alle nur sehr mäßig begeistert. Mir bluten z.B. die Augen wenn ich Avatar oder Fithy shades of - sehen muss. Dafür habe ich zurzeit ungefähr 560 Filme hier zuhause auf Blu Ray/DVD/ und ca 10 Video Kasetten die mir sehr sehr gut gefallen.

Und zu dem Thema Saal verlassen.. Du willst mir doch nicht sagen. es wäre für dich ein NoGo oder nur in diesem Film!? Wenn der Film, das Theaterstück oder die Oper mich runter reißen, bin ich raus aus dem Schinken.
DAS Macht man so wenn einem was nicht gefällt warum so man es ertragen??? Wenn von 304 Plätzen 4 Behindert/Rollstuhl.(Habe grade auf der Seite geschaut und gezählt) Nur 15 gehen bei einem fast Ausgebuchten Saal mit nur 12 Freien plätzen im Block außen Rechts, ist das doch fast schon ein Lob... Wer mir erzählen will das er aus Pflichtgefühl sitzen bleibt, belügt sich selbst oder hat keine eigene Meinung! Wenn dir Meine Kritik nicht gefällt...Pech


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. Mai 2019)

Fand teil 1 (infinity war) tatsächlich besser......
Trotzdem toller film.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Mai 2019)

Wenn Avatar 2 FSK 18 und ein schlechtes Ende bekommt, dann wird der nochmal erfolgreicher. Diese langweiligen Ponyhof Filme will sich doch keiner angucken.


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2019)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Und zu dem Thema Saal verlassen.. Du willst mir doch nicht sagen. es wäre für dich ein NoGo oder nur in diesem Film!? Wenn der Film, das Theaterstück oder die Oper mich runter reißen, bin ich raus aus dem Schinken.
> DAS Macht man so wenn einem was nicht gefällt warum so man es ertragen??? Wenn von 304 Plätzen 4 Behindert/Rollstuhl.(Habe grade auf der Seite geschaut und gezählt) Nur 15 gehen bei einem fast Ausgebuchten Saal mit nur 12 Freien plätzen im Block außen Rechts, ist das doch fast schon ein Lob... Wär mir erzählen will das er aus Pflichtgefühl sitzen bleibt, belügt sich selbst oder hat keine eigene Meinung! Wenn dir Meine Kritik nicht gefällt...Pech


Also als ich im Kino war hat niemand den Saal verlassen. Ich wäre auch nicht auf die Idee gekommen, weil ich den Film ganz gut finde.
Aber da waren besoffene  Idioten die haben schon um 16 Uhr Nachmittags gesoffen und bei traurigen Stellen laut gelacht.
Denen hätten ich am liebsten ein paar geballert.


----------



## LastManStanding (6. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Also als ich im Kino war hat niemand den Saal verlassen. Ich wäre auch nicht auf die Idee gekommen, weil ich den Film ganz gut finde.
> Aber da waren besoffene  Idioten die haben schon um 16 Uhr Nachmittags gesoffen und bei traurigen Stellen laut gelacht.
> Denen hätten ich am liebsten ein paar geballert.



ja wir sind ja auch nicht gegangen aber einzelne meist Pärchen aus verschieden Reihen taten es. Der Film war ja nicht grausig sondern es ging nur einfach nicht los für unser Verständnis trotz guter Stimmung und Essen zuvor. Neben mir (1 Platz) waren auch 3 Spezialisten die wirklich denken E-Zigarette bemerkt keiner... wenn man in den Pullover Qualmt... Mit Popcorn geschmissen nur blödes Zeug und laut gequatscht.... Fotos von sich selbst gemacht...Schade sowas. Und genau das ist der Punkt wenn man nun gar kein interesse am Stück hat , und nichtmal wie in diesen Fall die soziale Möglichkeit für sittliches Verhalten mitbringt sollte man z.B. auch besser gehen!


----------



## Bandicoot (6. Mai 2019)

Geb ich mir dann mal auf Disk, gemütlich zu Hause.


----------



## Bluebird (6. Mai 2019)

Naja bei Titanic wusste man wenigstens das grauen hat ein ende, nachdem der Kahn abgesoffen war ... 
Aber bei dem vermeintlichen Endgame wird es wohl keine 20 eher weniger als 15 Jahre dauern und dann beginnt die ganze grueze wieder von neuem 
Aber immerhin reiten sie Spiderman oder Batman nicht mehr im schweins Galopp zu Tode und nehmen sich auch mal andere Helden vor , wer mag ...


----------



## RyzA (6. Mai 2019)

Bluebird schrieb:


> Aber immerhin reiten sie Spiderman oder Batman nicht mehr im schweins Galopp zu Tode und nehmen sich auch mal andere Helden vor , wer mag ...


Batman gehört aber zu DC.


----------



## sethdiabolos (6. Mai 2019)

ExtremTerror schrieb:


> Ein krönender Abschluss dieser Altheldenreihe!



Wie kommst Du auf Abschluss. Phase 4 wird doch bald ausgerollt, in Kombination mit den Serien auf Disney Plus, welches man nutzen muss um alles zu verstehen.
15 Filme sollen in den nächsten 5 Jahren kommen zzgl. den Serien.


----------



## mareycarey (6. Mai 2019)

avengers endgame ist wirklich langweilig, der einzige Comic film der mir bis jetzt gefallen hat war thor tag der Entscheidung. ansonsten schwelge ich in Nostalgie die filme von früher waren einfach besser. Ja sie haben nicht Milliarden eingenommen waren aber qualitativ besser die Freddy nightmare teile die ersten zwei Terminator teile oder braveheart, dieser Comic mist ist einfach nur gemacht um kohle bis zum abwinken zu machen. denn die Ideen für was neues ist Hollywood schon lange entgangen,somit versuchen sie es mit diesen avengers filmen die Leute nicht mit schauspielerischer Leistung zu beeindrucken sondern mit bombigen Effekten.


----------



## Rollora (7. Mai 2019)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gerne mal wie das Inflationsbereinigt aussähe.


Na klick halt einfach auf den Link?
Gibts halt natürlich mal nur für die USA, weil alle Inflationen unterschiedlich sind
All Time Box Office Adjusted for Ticket Price Inflation


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Batman gehört aber zu DC.



Trotzdem fehlte mir das als Gag.
Bruce Banner: "es gibt jetzt einen Spiderman und einen Antman?"
"ja, Bruce".
"gibt es auch einen Batman?"
"Nein, Bruce, den gibt es nicht."


----------



## TEAM_70335 (7. Mai 2019)

vermute die Leute gehen nur wegen Groot ins Kino...die Avangers Filme waren nie der Brüller. Die Gefechte meist am helligsten Tag haben mich meist gelangweilt. es war meist nur hübsch anzusehen. Musste mich durch die Filme durchquälen.


----------



## Asuramaru (7. Mai 2019)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> vermute die Leute gehen nur wegen Groot ins Kino...die Avangers Filme waren nie der Brüller. Die Gefechte meist am helligsten Tag haben mich meist gelangweilt. es war meist nur hübsch anzusehen. Musste mich durch die Filme durchquälen.




Punkt 1. Niemand geht nur wegen Groot ins Kino.
Punkt 2. Wenn dir die Filme nicht gefallen schau sie nicht an.

Warum schaut ihr euch ständig Filme an die euch nicht gefallen und jammert am Ende rum,was soll der Müll.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2019)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> vermute die Leute gehen nur wegen Groot ins Kino...die Avangers Filme waren nie der Brüller. Die Gefechte meist am helligsten Tag haben mich meist gelangweilt. es war meist nur hübsch anzusehen. Musste mich durch die Filme durchquälen.



Gerade die Avengers Filme waren gut, wenn das Team zusammen ist.
Wobei Thor 3 auch sehr gut war, wegen Hulk natürlich.


----------



## Crackpipeboy (7. Mai 2019)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> ja wir sind ja auch nicht gegangen aber einzelne meist Pärchen aus verschieden Reihen taten es. Der Film war ja nicht grausig sondern es ging nur einfach nicht los für unser Verständnis trotz guter Stimmung und Essen zuvor. Neben mir (1 Platz) waren auch 3 Spezialisten die wirklich denken E-Zigarette bemerkt keiner... wenn man in den Pullover Qualmt... Mit Popcorn geschmissen nur blödes Zeug und laut gequatscht.... Fotos von sich selbst gemacht...Schade sowas. Und genau das ist der Punkt wenn man nun gar kein interesse am Stück hat , und nichtmal wie in diesen Fall die soziale Möglichkeit für sittliches Verhalten mitbringt sollte man z.B. auch besser gehen!



So erzählt klingt das was du sagst nun aber ganz anders. Eingangs hört es sich so an, als wären die Personen aufgrund eines schlechten Films gegangen, nun beschreibst du einfach ein paar Halbstarke asoziale, welche sich einfach nicht benehmen können und sich egal welcher film nun gelaufen ist nicht benehmen können. Sei es drum...schönen Tag allen!


----------



## CiD (7. Mai 2019)

TEAM_70335 schrieb:


> Musste mich durch die Filme durchquälen.


Manche Menschen sind so [negatives Adjektiv] und verplempern ihre Lebenszeit mit Dingen die sie gar nicht machen wollen. Wenn man schlau ist, macht man das nur einmal, die richtig [negatives Substantiv] sind so [negatives Adjektiv] und machen es mehrmals.


----------



## Asuramaru (7. Mai 2019)

CiD schrieb:


> Manche Menschen sind so [negatives Adjektiv] und verplempern ihre Lebenszeit mit Dingen die sie gar nicht machen wollen. Wenn man schlau ist, macht man das nur einmal, die richtig [negatives Substantiv] sind so [negatives Adjektiv] und machen es mehrmals.



Ich versteh das auch nicht,hab auch schon gehört das Leute in Endgame gegangen sind und die anderen Filme garnicht gesehen habe und dann sagten das ist der totale Schrott Film und sowas liest man im Inet wirklich öfter,das ist keine seltenheit.

Ich kann doch nicht in einen Film gehen der das Ende einer Saga sein soll wenn ich die Filme davor nicht gesehen habe und dann auch noch sagen das ist Müll.

Das ist absolut unverständlich.


----------



## AlexAwesome (7. Mai 2019)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum es sich das lohnt... hab den Film am 1.Mai gesehen... eine zumutung für alle Marvel Pioniere...! Rückblickend wären 5€ Eintrittspreis statt der 12.65€ schon eine Frechheit. (in 2D geschaut)
> Und daas nicht weil mir die Geschichte oder deren Ende nicht gefill sondern weil es als reines Schauspiel gesehen ein ganz Miserable Leistung war. Der Saal "war" voll in einem recht Großen Kino (über 14 Reihen a´ etwa 20-25 Sitzen) Überall wurde sich ab spätestens der hälfte nur noch unterhalten über irgendwas.. alles war interessanter als der Film. Unzählige Leute haben ab einem bestimmten Punkt nur noch auf dem Smartphone rum gedrückt. Richtung Ende ist es in Endtäuschung umgeschlagen. Etwa15 Leute haben Ziemlich Konsequent in Grüppchen den Saal verlassen.
> 
> Man Fragt sich wärend des ganzen Film eigentlich  wann es Endlich los geht. Nicht wegen fehlender Aktion sondern wegen der Flachen Story und der Umsetzung der Vorgegebenen Ausgangssituation. Die Gespielte Endtäuschung durch die Vorheriege Niederlage hat sich, auch vom Drehbuch vorgegeben durch den Ganzen Film gezogen und die Story verkümmern lassen.



Wie viele Filme schaust du im Jahr? Beschäftigst du dich mit Film allgemein?

Also Leute die hautpberuflich Filme sehen, mehrere 100 im Jahr, und damit ihr Geld verdienen sehen den Film nämlich so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuriko (7. Mai 2019)

AlexAwesome schrieb:


> Wie viele Filme schaust du im Jahr? Beschäftigst du dich mit Film allgemein?
> 
> Also Leute die hautpberuflich Filme sehen, mehrere 100 im Jahr, und damit ihr Geld verdienen sehen den Film nämlich so:
> 
> ...



Also wenn ein Film negativer bewertet wird, dreschen die Fans auf die sogenannten Kritiker ein (Über 400 Kritiker Meinungen, WOW! Wenn man die seriösen rauspickt, bleiben da keine 20 übrig, auf die Meinungen von gekauften Kritiken kann ich pfeiffen, auf die Meinung von Möchtegern Kritikern genauso und auf Influencer die den Popo hinhalten wenn man gratis an die PV kann sowiso) aber wenn der Film höchst positiv wegkommt, dann feiert man die Meinungen natürlich als Fan.

Ich halte jeglichen Score über einer 8/10 als überbewertet für ein solch dummes Effektgewitter, welches recht lieblos eine gewaltige Actionszene inszeniert. Wären das nicht beliebte Figuren, es wäre Transformers Bay Niveau. Infinity War war schon stellenweise extrem dumm, aber hatte immerhin einen hohen Spassfaktor. In Endgame passiert alles nur um Emotionen abzugraben oder den nächsten Lacher zu kassieren. 

Das klingt jetzt höchst negativ. Aber als jemand der Privat auch um die 300 Filme im Jahr schaut (Berechtigt mich dies nun Kritiker zu sein?) muss ich doch sagen dass der Film für mich doch überdurchschnittlich im Action-Genre (Bei dem Budget muss er das auch) aber bis auf der Star Aufgebot in keiner Weise irgendwie herausragend ist! Titanic erachte ich als den klar besseren Film, emotional passt da einfach mehr zusammen. Avatar fand ich schon immer überbewertet und der profitierte vor allem von fantastischem 3D.

Was mich viel mehr beunruhigt ist das quasi Disney Monopol im Kinomarkt, mit der Übernahme von 20th Century Fox kann einem da langsam mulmig werden was die alles am Start haben. Für deren Streaming Dienst ist dies sicher toll, man bekommt einen gewaltigen Backkatalog. Aber solcher Gigantismus wie Endgame tut dem Kino am Ende auch keinen Gefallen. Das sind für mich keine Filme mehr, es sind Events. Und die Kinos müssen diese mittragen, oder sich in die Nische flüchten.


----------



## RyzA (7. Mai 2019)

Zuriko schrieb:


> Das klingt jetzt höchst negativ. Aber als jemand der Privat auch um die 300 Filme im Jahr schaut (Berechtigt mich dies nun Kritiker zu sein?) muss ich doch sagen dass der Film für mich doch überdurchschnittlich im Action-Genre (Bei dem Budget muss er das auch) aber bis auf der Star Aufgebot in keiner Weise irgendwie herausragend ist! Titanic erachte ich als den klar besseren Film, emotional passt da einfach mehr zusammen. Avatar fand ich schon immer überbewertet und der profitierte vor allem von fantastischem 3D.


Wobei 300 Filme im Jahr zu gucken alleine gar nichts zu sagen hat. Ich kenne welche die gucken fast nur alte Trash-Filme. Die nehme ich gar nicht für ernst wenn die eine Meinung zu neueren Filmen abgeben.
Titanic ist eine Oberschnulze.  Die eigentliche Katastrophe ist da Nebensache. Aber trotzdem gut gemacht.
Avatar ist von Story und Tiefe her etwas flach, aber optisch wenigstens ein Feuerwerk. Und immer noch Referenz was gutes 3D angeht.

Aber auf Kritikermeinungen gebe ich  nicht mehr viel.  Früher habe auch auch viel bei IMDb geschaut, aber das kommt mir teilweise auch immer suspekter vor.


----------



## AlexAwesome (7. Mai 2019)

Zuriko schrieb:


> Also wenn ein Film negativer bewertet wird, dreschen die Fans auf die sogenannten Kritiker ein (Über 400 Kritiker Meinungen, WOW! Wenn man die seriösen rauspickt, bleiben da keine 20 übrig, auf die Meinungen von gekauften Kritiken kann ich pfeiffen, auf die Meinung von Möchtegern Kritikern genauso und auf Influencer die den Popo hinhalten wenn man gratis an die PV kann sowiso) aber wenn der Film höchst positiv wegkommt, dann feiert man die Meinungen natürlich als Fan....



Du darfst hier jetzt aber auch kein Oscarprämiertes Hollywooddrama erwarten. Die Zielsetzung war die Erwartungen der Fans zu erfüllen, ein CGI Spektakel abzuliefern, einigen Charakteren einen Abschluss zu gewähren und im Rahmen der Marvelmöglichkeiten auch Emotion reinzubringen.

Endgame ist nicht perfekt und muss es auch nicht sein. Er muss erfolgreich sein und unterhalten. Es ist also keine Themaverfehlung. Darum geht es. Als Cineast solltest du sowas eingentlich wissen. Für das angestrebte Genre, den Ton, den Inhalt etc. hat der Film auf jeder Linie abgeliefert.

Was die Russos da geleistet haben verdient absoluten Respekt. So viele Charaktere in eine halbswegs plausible Story zu packen, das ganze beim Editing richtig zu balancen, Humor und Emotion zu balancen usw. Thanos wäre stolz.

Wer hier filmtechnisch ein Meisterwerk erwartet ist einfach falsch. Das ist ein CGI Achterbahn Popcornkino. Da braucht es keine tiefgründige Story, sondern unfassbar geile Choreo und Action Shots! Und vergleich das nicht mit Transformers, die letzten beiden waren ein absoluter Graus. Das Script, die Dialoge, das Editing, die Charaktere... ach ich reg mich wieder auf... Bay soll abtreten.


----------



## 4thVariety (7. Mai 2019)

Wer Endgame schon gesehen hat, möge Captain America Winter Soldier einschalten und die Szene bei 20 Minuten genau ansehen. Es sind die subtilen kleinen Details dieser Szene.



Spoiler



auf den Bildern ist nicht Carters Eheman zu sehen.  Sie wusste ja er kommt wieder und er darf es dann nicht sofort erfahren. Ihr Demenzanfall in der Szene verrät es fast, aber wir alle incl. Cap verstehen den Moment falsch. Die Drehbuchautoren sind übrigens die gleichen, daher ist das weniger ein Zufall.


----------



## AlexAwesome (7. Mai 2019)

Spoiler



Ich weiß genau was du meinst. Das ganze MCU ist voll davon und es ist echt Wahnsinn! In Endgame hat Peggy 1970 ja auch ein Bild von Steve auf ihrem Schreibtisch. Und das, weil sie da ja zusammen sind.


----------



## DarkWing13 (7. Mai 2019)

Bei diesen, wer hat den,..ähh DAS größere Einspielergebnis insgesamt, und innerhalb kürzester Zeit erzielt, muss ich immer bei der Erwähnung von Star Wars 7 grinsen...

Der Hype war groß...alle sind ins Kino gerannt, weil sie nicht wussten, was sie erwartet...und dann kam das Erwachen der Ma...,ähm, nur das Erwachen... 
Bei Teil 8, ist die Hälfte gleich Zuhause geblieben... 

mfg


----------



## warawarawiiu (7. Mai 2019)

Ich Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon auf die infinity stone collectors edition uhd 4k blue ray box mit allen Filmen


----------



## LastManStanding (7. Mai 2019)

Crackpipeboy schrieb:


> So erzählt klingt das was du sagst nun aber ganz anders. Eingangs hört es sich so an, als wären die Personen aufgrund eines schlechten Films gegangen, nun beschreibst du einfach ein paar Halbstarke asoziale, welche sich einfach nicht benehmen können und sich egal welcher film nun gelaufen ist nicht benehmen können. Sei es drum...schönen Tag allen!



Beides; 3 Idi... UND einige Leute die den Film mitten drin verlassen haben. Die spaßvögel saßen ganz oben rechts(quasi neben mir), die jenigen die gegangen sind waren aus den unteren/Mittleren Rängen aber die beweggründe kenne ich selbstverständlich nicht. Die Idis sind auf jeden geblieben.. bis zum Schluss.
Naja wie du sagst sei es drum

Edit:


AlexAwesome schrieb:


> Wie viele Filme schaust du im Jahr? Beschäftigst du dich mit Film allgemein?
> 
> Also Leute die hautpberuflich Filme sehen, mehrere 100 im Jahr, und damit ihr Geld verdienen sehen den Film nämlich so:
> 
> ...



Jemand der den Film (übertrieben) Liebt wird jede persöhnlich viel zu Negative Kritik an ihm auch als Persöhnlichen Angriff auf die eigene Meinung sehen. --Ungerechtfertigt
Jemand der den Film (übertrieben) Hasst wird sagen, das es zu mild ist was gesagt wurden und das er noch schlechter wäre.-- Ungerechtfertigt
Es ist immer die eingene Meinung die endscheidet auf die du dich auch Konzentriern solltest. Wenn jemand es anders sieht als man selbst, ist das doch auch gut so oder!?
Wenn ich theoretisch  473 Filme im Jahr schaue macht mich das Übriegens nicht zwingend zu einem guten Kritiker. In erster Linie ist es nur einer der Super viele Filme guckt!
Jemand der jeden Tag 4 Big Mac´s isst, stellt noch lange keinen Burger experten dar oder? Wenn ich 1x die Woche einen Unfall baue, bin ich auch kein Unfallexperte.

Ich schaue gerne Filme, aber nicht nur. Theater, Laientheater, Konzerte, ... etc! Ich fahre aber auch ziemlich viel Downhill, 4-5 mal die Woche mache ich dazu Bodyweigth Training, und Videospiele, spiele ich auch gerne^^ Jeder wie er sich die gegebene Freizeit einteilt.
Wir/Ich haben viele viele Filme(Als Datenträger) zuhause in unserem Heimkino mit Leinwand und Beamern. Das macht mich aber natürlich nicht zu einem Grundfesten Maßstab. Denn auch Ich bin wie fast jeder andere Kritisierende(Positiv/Negativ) natürlich auch etwas Voreingenommen in jeglicher Form. Wie viele Filme ich schauen.. kein plan^^ Ich kaufe aber aufjedenfall etwa 1-3 Jeden Monat neu dazu. Dieses Jahr waren es schon mehr^^. X-Men(1-6), Wolverine 1-3, Wunder, Plan 2, Christopher Robin, Begabt, Vaiana, MEG, Deathpool 1 u. 2, Wahrheit oder Pflicht, A Quiet Place, Plötzlich Papa, Ostwind 3! sind schon 20
Und diese Schaue/n Ich /Wir dann natürlich auch. Aufgenommen schaue ich auch gestern beast of the southern wild, Traurig..aber mit der süßen Hushpuppy... 1TB am Receiver ist nicht so viel wie man denkt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (8. Mai 2019)

Fand den Film schwach in Bezug auf Infinity War. Auch inhaltliche Lücken sind da drin, die dann hoffentlich im MCM geklärt werden. Aber generell hat mir das Verhältnis zu Kampf und Schnulze und die immer gleiche Art der Schnulze sehr missfallen. Auch war der Große völlig unwichtig. Was ich sehr schade finde. Klar kann das MCU machen was es will, aber der Große ist einer der besten Charaktere in den Comics. Hier ist er nur ne Wurst. Von wegen Cpt "wir müssen Frauen groß machen" Marvel ist der stärkste Charakter im MCU. Im Comic hat Hulk minutenlang auf sich einschlagen lassen, sagte:"Feel better?" und punchte die Alte von der Erde ins Weltall. Ohne Plant Hulk oder gar Worldbreaker Form. In letzter Form kämpfte das komplette Marvelregiment gegen den. X-Man, Avengers, einfach alle. Irgendwann brauchten sie kosmische Kräfte und selbst die versagten zum Teil. Dann hat man ihn quasi ausgeknockt. Und er hasste sich am Ende des Kampfes für alles und bettelte ihn zu töten. Und hier?
Wie gesagt sie können machen was sie wollen im MCU, aber naja. Black Panther und Cpt Marvel wirkten fast aufgesetzt und sich eher tagespolitischen Themen zugewandt. Ich hoffe dass die Brüder ihren Hut ziehen und jetzt neues Blut rankommt.


----------



## KvarnerBucht (8. Mai 2019)

Ich weiss nicht, alle lieben den Film und mir ist er überhaupt nicht so speziell wie alle sagen. Es war mir einfach blje...


----------



## Asuramaru (9. Mai 2019)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Fand den Film schwach in Bezug auf Infinity War. Auch inhaltliche Lücken sind da drin, die dann hoffentlich im MCM geklärt werden. Aber generell hat mir das Verhältnis zu Kampf und Schnulze und die immer gleiche Art der Schnulze sehr missfallen. Auch war der Große völlig unwichtig. Was ich sehr schade finde. Klar kann das MCU machen was es will, aber der Große ist einer der besten Charaktere in den Comics. Hier ist er nur ne Wurst. Von wegen Cpt "wir müssen Frauen groß machen" Marvel ist der stärkste Charakter im MCU. Im Comic hat Hulk minutenlang auf sich einschlagen lassen, sagte:"Feel better?" und punchte die Alte von der Erde ins Weltall. Ohne Plant Hulk oder gar Worldbreaker Form. In letzter Form kämpfte das komplette Marvelregiment gegen den. X-Man, Avengers, einfach alle. Irgendwann brauchten sie kosmische Kräfte und selbst die versagten zum Teil. Dann hat man ihn quasi ausgeknockt. Und er hasste sich am Ende des Kampfes für alles und bettelte ihn zu töten. Und hier?
> Wie gesagt sie können machen was sie wollen im MCU, aber naja. Black Panther und Cpt Marvel wirkten fast aufgesetzt und sich eher tagespolitischen Themen zugewandt. Ich hoffe dass die Brüder ihren Hut ziehen und jetzt neues Blut rankommt.



Öööö merkste etwas an deiner Kritik,die Ereignisse in Comics basieren immer nur auf den Fantasien des Zeichners genauso wie es bei Filmen auch ist. Im Film möchte man das Captain Marvel die stärkste ist und daran ist nichts verwerfliches,zumal eigentlich auch vorher Sinngemäß eine Frau die stärkste war, nämlich Black Widow.Sie hatte den Hulk den du so bewunderst unter ihrer Kontrolle,somit besaß sie die gröste Macht von allen demnach.

Seit Age of Ultron war somit immer Natasha die stärkste von allen da sie die Unbändige Macht von Hulk kontrollieren konnte,er würde ihr niemals ein Haar krümmen und sie immer beschützten vor alles und jedem.

Es ist nichts verwerfliches das eine Frau die stärkste ist,das kann sie und darf sie auch,Brie Larson ist auch die richtige dafür,sie hat für Captain Marvel in einem Firness Studio sehr hart Trainiert und ist sogar in einen Kampfjet mit einer der besten US-Air Force Pilotinin gestiegen.Das soviel auf Captain Marvel rumgehackt wird ist absolut fehl am Platz,sie ist ein neu eingeführter Charakter und im Film wird sie oft als Emotionslos beschrieben,aber genau das ist Captain Marvel auch in den Comics,sie ist Arrogant und überheblich.Wie war Iron Man denn am Anfang und Captain America,die konnte auch keiner leiden und jeder hat auf ihnen herumgehackt,erst jetzt ist der Charakter der beiden viel Sympatischer geworden.

Captain Marvel wird ebenfals eine Charakterwandlung durchlaufen,wie alle anderen auch.Ich find es immer komisch das mit Black Panther Rassismus Verbunden wird und mit Captain Marvel Frauenfeindlichkeit,ich sehe einfach nur zwei Menschen unabhänig von ihren Geschlecht und ihrer Hautfarbe.


----------

